# You Tube - Strikes & Bans for Vape Reviewers



## Hooked (25/6/22)

YouTube Strikes & Bans For Vape Reviewers: Is YouTube In A Mood With Vapers? - Ecigclick


Why does YouTube suddenly seem to be issuing penalties galore to vape reviewers? Even the "Big Guns" are affected!




www.ecigclick.co.uk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doug1170 (25/6/22)

Hooked said:


> YouTube Strikes & Bans For Vape Reviewers: Is YouTube In A Mood With Vapers? - Ecigclick
> 
> 
> Why does YouTube suddenly seem to be issuing penalties galore to vape reviewers? Even the "Big Guns" are affected!
> ...


I do a lot of air rifle shooting about 2 years ago you tube did the same thing to all the air rifle channels but it seemed to blow over after about 3 months 
Seems you tube goes on a mission picking on difnt hobbies that don’t bring in a lot of add revenue for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

